# Sam ate cigarettes!



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

you need to call poison control number or the vet. Not to scare you, but caffeine (coffee, chocolate) and nicotine are 2 big no-nos for dogs. Please call and let us know...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am sure he will be okay just if he tells you he needs to go outside then I wouldn;t waste anytime getting him out of thiere. Speaking of getting him out of the the hubby's friend would have to go no one is telling me they don;t like my dog doing something in my own home.


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think he ate any, dogs hate cigarettes.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i definitely agree hooch, i have been just LOOKIN for a reason to tell my bf his friend can't stay here anymore without sounding like an unreasonable biatch (he's going thru a divorce and just stays here maybe 3 days out of the week) but everything this guy does really bothers me, i don't like him, and i definitely dont like him being careless around my dog to leave a pack of cigarettes just lying around for him to get into. 

i will update if anything changes with Sam, he seems fine right now, and is just sleeping on the couch with me. i hope he's ok


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Again...not to scare you, but here is an article about nicotine toxicity.

Nicotine Toxicity in Dogs

Even if he ate a little, he may have symptoms. Please aske the vet if you should induce vomiting....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes, I would be freaking out! I am not really sure. Maybe a call to the vet or poison control to see. I hope everything is ok. Please let us know how you make out.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just look at the guy and turn your head a little to the side and say "Yeah I know exactly why your going through a divorce" and walk off. He won;t come back around. 

Hooch <--the mean Hooch is out and playing today


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I remember a medical show where a toddler had eaten some cigarette stubs from an ashtray and the child died. Just to be safe you should probably call your vet. The next time you see his cigarettes laying around just throw them in the trash and act innocent about where they might be..."I don't know what happened to them...maybe the dog ate them...". With the price of cigarettes I'm sure he will stop leaving them laying around.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

How is he? Everything still okay?
Even if he seems okay, I'd probably still give the vet, or poison control, a quick phone call at least, just to be on the safe side. I mean, if he seems okay, he probably is. But I'd rather play it safe.

And that man would be SO gone. Someone comes into my home and leaves things lying around that could harm my dog? Oh, _hell_ no...! I'd send him packing.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I remember a medical show where a toddler had eaten some cigarette stubs from an ashtray and the child died. Just to be safe you should probably call your vet. The next time you see his cigarettes laying around just throw them in the trash and act innocent about where they might be..."I don't know what happened to them...maybe the dog ate them...". With the price of cigarettes I'm sure he will stop leaving them laying around.


I would throw them away, but maybe not say the dog ate them... it just struck me that if he doesn't care about the dog, he might be belligerant or worse towards the dog... I would tell my boyfriend that the safety of your puppers is at stake and if his friend cannot abide by these unbendable safety standards he is not welcome in your home. You are offering him a "haven" of sorts since he is going through a divorce- that doesn't entitle him to compromise the life of your dog, much less your own comfort in your own home.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Please update on how your pupper is doing???? I'm concerned about the nicotine.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hi guys sorry i have not updated sooner!! i called the vet and he said as long as Sam is not showing any signs of toxicity (throwing up or shaking) then he saw no reason to induce vomiting, so i watched him like a hawk... then i had to leave for a haircut appt, so my bf came home early from work to keep watch and as of now, Sam is doing just fine. i was so worried there for a second but it looks like he may have just ripped apart all the cigarettes and not really eaten them.. or atleast not enough to make him sick.

and i'll let you guys know what happens with my unwanted houseguest next time i see him.. lol


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad he's doing ok


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that Sam is doing good. I would tell your boyfriend's friend next thing you find on the floor laying around goes in the trash. We had a friend stay with us for awhile and it was hell. Finally the hubby said he had to go. Not long ago another friend asked if he could stay after his wife kicked him out. The hubby started to say yes, but remembered me saying NO to any friends staying with us for any length of time. Dont need the drama of fights on the phone and bringing of girls home. And that guy's friends coming to hang out.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad that everything is going well. I would rip him a new one if ya know what I mean


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

PHEW!!! So happy Sam is doing OK!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to hear it is okay.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

You need to tell that guy to get gone. We had a problem once with a "guest.
He had worked with hubby, but moved off up north. He had eaten supper with us a coupel of times--was a mechanic and worked on the rigs. Well, been gone 2-3 years and one he calls me up out of the blue and says he is back in Texas. Had gotten married up north. but lost his job up there, move back here, got a job and rented a trailer and his wife would be joining him in a couple of months. Was first of nov. he comes over and eats with us.

Couple of days later he calls--is in hospital, had a heart attack. In the hospital for over a week, then has to stay off work for a couple more weeks, so loses his job, no money to pay rent, so asks if he can stay with us a couple of weeks. We said yes.

WELL he had no money and if jerry or i left a pack of cagarttes laying around he smoked them. Jerry was working just Texas then, so was home a couple of days a weeik. he would buy beer, have one, the next day it would all be ogne. The guy was sleeping on our sofa. he left ashtrays full of butts around, never put a cup or glass in the sink, never offered to do one thing. He was eating our food, i was doing his laundry for him, he was staying up most of the night smoking our cigarttes and drinking jerry's beer. He put an ad in the paper for work--and charged it back to our number and we ended up paying for it. The boys were teenagers and every time one was one the phone he was telling them to get off inc ase someone called about a job.

He would call his wife long distance and ran our phone bill up,. He was such a slob. The finaly straw came about a week before Christmas--he had been ther over a month-- and I was needing a tune up on my car. He told me if I bought the splugs, etc, he would only charge me $25 to tune my car! Here he had been living off us for over a month, running up our phone bills, fussing any time the boys were on the phone, leaving coffee cups and glass all over the livingroom, ash trays full of butts left around--sometimes he would put a cigarte out in a tadof coffee left in a cup if the only ashtray was across the room. I did his laundry. he never so much as emptied an ash tray or washed a cup. And he was going to charge me $25 to tune my chevy.

Well, I told him the next day that we had compnay coming for Christmas and he had to leave as we needed the room. To be honest by then i didn't care if he went and stayed under a bridge. he showed no appreciated at all for what we were doing for him. He did leave and it was a couple of years later we ran into him and his wife. He had moved in with someone else "from the old days" and his wife finally came down. Bever saw either of them again.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

One of my dogs, periodically picks up and eats a cigarette butt before I can stop him. Usually when we're out on walks in the dark. Certainly not an entire pack, but he's been fine each time. But I'm going back to read the link on toxicity.

Good luck with Sam and the other "house guest."


----------



## Two Goldens (Jan 10, 2008)

My Grand Dad used to give his horses a bag of Bull Durham to treat them for worms. His cousin ate a some cut plug tobacco when he was three and slept for three days. The Dr. said he'd be fine, he was, never had worms after that either. I don't knw if when he went to the outhouse it brought a new meaning to "Rolling your own". 

I agree with the post that said to "throw them away", you'd be doing everyone a favor, your Dog, your health and the health of the mooch staying with you.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I hope Sam's not addicted now! :doh:


----------

